# 1936 hoffmann moped.



## redline1968 (Feb 5, 2010)

i posted this once before along time ago  but  not here.  this is my hoffman moped. it is a prewar 98cc moped.   the info i found on it it is  this.  the company sold them is the early 50's  they bought them from defunked company in germany and badged them as hoffmanns. they sold them here for a year or two.   the serial number on the engine dates it to 1936.  it has a 3spd side shifter on the tank side (2 foward and one nuetral) and a strange switch to cut the lights out while the engine is running;  it has airpump mounted under the tank and a tool box on the rack.  front drum brake and a regular peddle brake.  talk about dangerous.  it has to be peddled to start and weighs a ton. in my reaserch i came to the conclusion that it was for the greman mail/military as a messenger type bike.  its complete and original. the tank is rusty and engine will need rebuilt.  i love this thing and cant wait to ride it.


----------



## 69 FASTBACK (May 5, 2011)

any pictures


----------



## bud poe (May 5, 2011)

I think there are pics in Redline's gallery...I've seen this thing...too cool!


----------



## redline1968 (May 5, 2011)

here it is.  i trashed the album. the thing is soo cool.... i really want to fix it soon.


----------



## bricycle (May 6, 2011)

I especially like the horn bulb.... Seriously, great looking machine!


----------



## redline1968 (May 6, 2011)

thats the supercharger for the motor.   better in person.   i'll tell you it is impressive to sit on and has no speedo on it!.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 26, 2011)

That is sweet! 
I'd love to find something like that!


----------



## StevieZ (May 26, 2011)

That is a cool looking ride.


----------



## redline1968 (May 27, 2011)

thanks if will be on the road next year i hope..


----------



## chris crew (Jun 1, 2011)

Das ist der schnitzel!!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 2, 2011)

ya!!!!!!


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

No pics?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 19, 2016)

My computer crashed and lost all pics. It in storage. Sorry


----------

